# Work on my Van



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Just some before and after pics of the van I bought for my fresh paint business. Scooped this think REAL cheap :thumbup:

It needed a water pump, a saturday with my dad and we got it done for cheap.

Windshield, got a great deal from a glass company that happened to be on site replacing some glass where I was working.

I wish I had some pics but the front drivers side had a "crunch" looks like a truck had backed into it, so I replaced the hood fender and bumper.

Rear bumper cover was missing so I replaced that. Painted both bumpers black, thought it would look better that way.

I found some original caps for on the wheels that were missing ( New rubber too )

Managed to scoop a back seat so I can either throw my cargo wall up, or take it down and throw the bench seat in ( Never know when that will come in handy with my 3 y/o twin sales crew )

Few other minor things that bugged me I've fixed too.

Overall investment 1500 including brand new rubber, flushing all fluids all parts and original cost of the van. That and a couple days of searching for parts, and playing with my van :thumbup:

Now I've just gotta de-rust and paint the roof rack, find a front grill (piece of mine is still missing ) and get this thing lettered up!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great, the attention to detail is a good quality!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Sweet! That looks much nicer Dustin! :thumbup:

Just need your lettering now and you're good to go!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

You runnin' stolen plates? They seem to change in each picture Haha!

Looks great!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> You runnin' stolen plates? They seem to change in each picture Haha!
> 
> Looks great!


Haha! I had an issue with the provincial insurance/registration company, and had it registered in my wife's name for a couple weeks while I got the water pump and main body damage fixed. Transfer papers are only good for 10 days and I needed 2 weeks to get the mess sorted out, better safe than sorry, but now it's registered to me instead, ALL IS GOOD :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet man, gonna roll it on the boulevard while the crew gets your job done?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Those little Astro vans are great, too bad Chevy stopped making them. If they could make em again, sell them basically stripped down ( no back seats ) for under 18k new, I bet they'd sell like crazy.

Good job


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Those little Astro vans are great, too bad Chevy stopped making them. If they could make em again, sell them basically stripped down ( no back seats ) for under 18k new, I bet they'd sell like crazy.
> 
> Good job


Most of the astro's I see have no back seats too, but 'I licked out that this one had the hookups so I can use it for full cargo or take the girls with me


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

much better than the car Dustin!!!:thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

HeatherP said:


> much better than the car Dustin!!!:thumbup:



Thanks!

But you gotta admit, a 32 foot ladder on a neon, and packing ALL THAT STUFF into the seats and the trunk sure had some WOW value :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like a new van. Great Job!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahhhh I noticed you opted for the 15" alloy wheels instead of the 24" chrome spinners. Good choice


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ahhhh I noticed you opted for the 15" alloy wheels instead of the 24" chrome spinners. Good choice


Hey, I was tempted! Trust me, I may yey make this the mac dddy of painting vans :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ahhhh I noticed you opted for the 15" alloy wheels instead of the 24" chrome spinners. Good choice


If that was a shot at Nate it wasnt very nice. :jester:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

This makes me wonder what you could have done to my Ford escort.... is that pic still around here? lol....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This makes me wonder what you could have done to my Ford escort.... is that pic still around here? lol....


I love that pic! I gave you so much sh!t for it.:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> If that was a shot at Nate it wasnt very nice. :jester:


:thumbup: I was just about to put a comment of.. "dont post about fixin your work vehicle up.. or GASP.. getting new rims for it "

:laughing:

Man it looks nice, but I bet some nice polished billet aluminum rims would look REAL nice on it  Or if you wanted you could always go flat black with polished lip :thumbsup:


----------

